# May Bee Swarm Pics



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Lucas,
Are they from your hives? Do you know what kind of bees they are?
Take Care.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

Awesome Photos!!!


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice looking swarm!


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

The position of the bees i belive i due to the weather, some rain. It looks like Cerana but they are a mix of Italian and carniolan, more caniolan. What do you think Bjorn?

Gilman


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

Neat pics


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

None of these are from hives. These were all caught about 30 minutes south Telford.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Heres another. This one I caught in ottsville. Biggest one of the season.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Here is a link to the page the pics are on. http://www.yulesapiaries.com/Hiveextraction.html There are locations and dates for each swarm. The swarm on the bark of the tree came from the feral hive in a guys soffet. The rest were well out of range of any of my hives. I did have one swarm on Sunday, but the bees are sitting 25 feet above my hives. So no chance of gettin those girls. I split the mother hive into three, because of all the swarm cells. I was hoping to get some honey production out of that hive, but they had other ideas, LOL!


----------



## jellybeen (Oct 20, 2007)

*Two nice swarms*





































These are my first swarms ever. I didn't realize how big the first one was until I got home and looked at the pictures. The big one is doing great. The little one I just got yesterday, with my young assistant. This morning it was pretty quiet.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Thats an awesome swarm in California pic! Great to see the new generation of beekeepers coming along!


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Ross, Ohio








This one has been in the box for less than 2 weeks. I gave 'em three frames of honey/drawn frame. They are now in drawing out frames in a second box and the queen is laying.









4 Days later and lots of rain. I am still very new to all of this, and man, these were a bunch of pissed off bees. I had to get the gloves out. I am not too sur the queen survived or not. I am going them a couple more days before I open them up and see how they are doing. I have them on syrup since I ran out of what I saved from my first cut-out. I want to see what they can do on just syrup and forage.

If I did not want to put a queen in there, could I just put a screen between them and another hive and let them integrate over time? Run a sort of 1 queen, two hive set-up and use them as workhorses rather than try to form a sixth colony?


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Got another one yesterday...

Not much, but it has a queen. I may combine it with the second swarm depending...





















It gets a nuc box.  









I have run out of screened bottom boards and room on my rack. I have two orders for in both Brushy and Kelly and both orders (different gear) are backordered because of "high demand".

I built 20 medium boxes going into the year figuring that would be enough for 4 colonies. Right now I am at seven.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

*yet another swarm pic*


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

*and another*


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

I used that small swarm to requeen another colony for those that are interested. In seven days with Locust, Honeysuckle and Clover blooming they had drawn out close to 3 frames and the queen had put on some weight and was laying in nice patterns on those frames. I combined them with another hive on last Friday and they are doing great now. 

I also ended up capturing the queen in the second swarm and she is an egg laying monster! Can't wait till the brood starts hatching and that colony takes off. The first one is doing well and keeping pace with my strongest colony...almost.

All in all, I have to say I like catching swarms so far. I had to turn down three so far because I have run out of equipment and am waiting on delivery of gear...all seems to be back ordered.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Swarm from my own hive with marked queen. THe County Bee Inspector came by to see my now registered apiary and as we were looking into the first hive I noticed I had a pile of bees on a metal T post about 20 feet away.

Took a while to coax them into the box, I saw the queen once and noticed that she was marked with a nice fat yellow dot. From the first hive we were looking at. So many bees you could not tell.

Just glad I caught the swarm and turned it into a split. 




























I now understand the value of marked queens...and learned a lot. Never a day that I don't it seems....amazing stuff.


----------

